# Jeff's 90g FRT/Clown loach tank



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Equipment
90g 48x18x24
2x54w T5HO Hagen Glo
20g sump
FX5
Rena XP3
AC110

Flora
Vallisneria
Java Fern

Fauna
15+ 2-4" clown loaches
6x Denisonii barbs
3x Juvi Bristlenose plecos (2x albino, 1x silvertip)
1x Fly River Turtle
??x Amano shrimp


















Before I got the pleco condos









Can you see the sleeping clown loach?






















































Pleco Condos!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! :bigsmile:


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

just love your turtle, so very cute!


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice work! Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are some great shots. 
How are those amanos able to survive in that tank?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Those are some great shots.
> How are those amanos able to survive in that tank?


My FRT is very gentle (for now). He's never chased any fish and is only interested in algae wafers and vegetables/fruit as food.

I'm surprised that the clown loaches don't eat the shrimp though. My barbs aren't interested either so I think I'm just lucky. There's also a ton of cover for the shrimp too with all that java fern too.

As for the photos, I'm playing around with settings and trying out manual focus to get better pictures. These fish need to stop moving though!! I shoot 50+ photos and only end up with less than 10 good ones haha. Gonna get a better lens when I have some money though 

and THANK YOU everyone for the kind words!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Your FRT must be the happiest FRT in the world. Looks so healthy. Love that tank! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great Looking Tank! I like the way You have the Vallisneria off to the side so the FRT can play in it,of course I'm also a fan of Clowns and Denisonii Barbs which I also have in My Tank.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

when i had an FX5 and a 404 on my 90 i thought that was a lot  looks good nice and clear.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

can never have enough filtration though


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow beautiful tank. Is this the tan colour 3M sand? And on the third pic, do clown loaches really sleep on their side?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nice tank*

WOW! great set up, looks great. Neat shot of your turtle eating," perfect timing". And of course all your clowns & Deni's are cool as well.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

My filtration isn't too crazy haha. I was thinking of getting another FX5 and moving my sump to another tank. 

The sand is tan coloured 3M and yes the clown loaches really to rest on their sides haha. They don't sleep like that but during the day when no one is around they'll rest on their sides. My parents always think they're dead until the loaches start moving again hahahaha.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, there is a lot of flow in there. I see an MJ with a sureflo mod too. Why do you want to move the sump? I would think that's better than any 2 FX5's.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

The sump is too small for my tank, at the end of the week when I come home its gurgling because there's not enough water. I need to either get a bigger sump or another fx5. I'll probably get a sump.. LOL

There's a ton of flow because everything in there poos so much. Gotta keep it all suspended so my filters pick it all up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> There's a ton of flow because everything in there poos so much. Gotta keep it all suspended so my filters pick it all up.


Hahaha...I gotta show a vid of when I feed yams in my 125. I got the FX5, Xp3, 2028, HK3, MJ400 with SureFlow and a JBJ submariner 13 W UV all blowing the orange poop into one corner. 40+ plecos make a lot of poop.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking group.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

So FRT is sick now... as you can see here


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank


----------

